# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Người dùng Windows 10 có thể đang bị thu thập dữ liệu

## av886

*Người dùng sẽ phải cẩn thận với dữ liệu, tài khoản của mình khi sử dụng Windows 10 bởi hệ điều hành này đang bị Microsoft thu thập thông tin.*

Hầu hết với những người nâng cấp lên Windows mới, họ sẽ nhanh chóng đồng ý với điều khoản sử dụng khi cài đặt mà thậm chí còn "_không thèm_" đọc qua. Tuy nhiên, điều này có thể cực kì nguy hiểm.
Theo đó, một cảnh báo vừa được trang Neowin gửi đi sau khi đọc kĩ điều khoản người dùng mà Microsoft đưa ra, trong đó cho biết Microsoft có thể đang "thu hoạch" rất nhiều dữ liệu người dùng.
Trong điều khoản có đoạn viết: "_Chúng tôi có thể thu thập các kí tự đánh máy hay nhập văn bản từ phía người dùng nhằm mục đích cải thiện các tính năng tự động hoàn toàn cũng như các tính năng kiểm tra chính tả_".
Trên cơ sở này, ta có thể thấy rằng Microsoft đang cài sẵn một dạng keylogger để thu thập thông tin. Có thể với những văn bản bình thường thì không sao nhưng sẽ thật sự nguy hiểm nếu người dùng thao tác đăng nhập tài khoản ngân hàng, giao dịch hay đăng nhập vào email, diễn đàn,... hoặc các tài liệu bảo mật của doanh nghiệp,... Nếu các thông tin này bị đánh cắp, nó có thể gây ra hậu quả nghiêm trọng.
Ngoài ra, trong điều khoản, _Neowin_ cũng phát hiện ra rằng nhằm mục đích cải thiện hiệu suất, Microsoft có thể thu thập cả giọng nói, thông tin tập tin, thời gian mở tập tin,... Do đó, người dùng *Windows 10 Technical Preview* cần cẩn thận.

----------

